
Brazilian site teaches journalists how to protect sources and personal data - spurlock
https://knightcenter.utexas.edu/blog/00-18527-brazilian-site-teaches-journalists-how-protect-sources-and-personal-data-digital-attac
======
j_s
Basic Security Guide |
[https://techsolidarity.org/resources/basic_security.htm](https://techsolidarity.org/resources/basic_security.htm)

 _Basic security precautions for non-profits and journalists in the United
States, mid-2017._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13622684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13622684)

\--

Security First |
[https://advocacyassembly.org/en/partners/securityfirst/](https://advocacyassembly.org/en/partners/securityfirst/)

 _making it easier for human rights defenders to work safely_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14544031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14544031)

\--

UCLA CS88S: Safety in the Cloud – Introduction to Cybersecurity |
[https://kfrankc.me/cs88s/](https://kfrankc.me/cs88s/)

 _an preliminary introduction to the field of cybersecurity_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14056893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14056893)

\--

bonus (Windows): [https://decentsecurity.com/](https://decentsecurity.com/)

~~~
spurlock
Also handy:

[https://privacytoolsio.github.io/privacytools.io/](https://privacytoolsio.github.io/privacytools.io/)

[https://prism-break.org/en/](https://prism-break.org/en/)

[https://myshadow.org](https://myshadow.org)

[https://ssd.eff.org](https://ssd.eff.org)

------
soneca
Nice to have it here in my country and nice that this story was picked up, but
worth to comment here that this is a brazilian branch originated by an
australian initiative:
[https://privacyforjournalists.org.au/](https://privacyforjournalists.org.au/)
from this organization:
[https://cryptoaustralia.org.au/](https://cryptoaustralia.org.au/)

All of that is clearly referred at the story and at the brazilian website, so
no call out here, just pointing the sources directly.

------
rhhernandes
Hi!

I'm Raphael Hernandes, who's behind this project. Thanks for the support.

If you wish to contact me, feel free to email me
r@privacidadeparajornalistas.org or on Twitter @rhhernandes.

Thanks once more!

~~~
newswriter99
I might bombard you with some questions if you're not swamped with work. You
don't happen to have any plans to attend Defcon 25 this year in Las Vegas by
chance?

~~~
rhhernandes
I'm actually at the newsroom right now, but feel free to contact me. I'll
certainly reply asap. I'd be glad to.

And, no, no plans of going to the US, unfortunately.

------
EternalData
This is something we're going to have struggle with as a society for quite a
while -- the pervading reach of technology makes enforcement of privacy rights
and constraints on government ever more important. I wonder if it can go all
the way to childhood. I've tinkered with the idea of doing a children's book
on privacy -- I think you learn about VPNs along with your alphabets haha.

In all seriousness, anything that helps people be educated about security in
the digital age is a massive plus.

------
throwfast1
reposting a dead link for viewing, this collection is good info and
applicable.

spurlock 1 hour ago [dead] [-]

Also handy:

[https://privacytoolsio.github.io/privacytools.io/](https://privacytoolsio.github.io/privacytools.io/)

[https://prism-break.org/en/](https://prism-break.org/en/)

[https://myshadow.org](https://myshadow.org)

[https://ssd.eff.org](https://ssd.eff.org)

~~~
spurlock
I've never seen this happen to a comment before. (Thanks for reposting the
links). Did it get downvoted to death or something? I'm not seeing any
negative points on it though

